# Slabalicious



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

4 am wake up... locked down the yak. Meet up to pick up another yak brother at 4 O'Dark 30. Then pitch black scramble to meet up with the rest of the crew for a 5 am Waffle House fill up then 4 kayak brother's hit the dark highway for 2 hrs to the secret home of Gillzla Slabalicious Frisbee size pan fish. We were pumped. 

Slip bobbers, wax worms and spinning gear ...not my normal setup but we weren't after normal. We were after abnormally large panfish.

The local game warden sniffed out all the gear and gave us a free pass to clear water... he was a friendly guy but a bit furry. 










The water was glass and we put yakes to it giving it it's first morning ripples...Later the wind would add to them 10 fold. 

But before the wind it was time to slab hunt. The scenery was dramatic. 










The bite was not hot but consistent. We boated the good ones and released the dinks. Eventually my Gill trap was full and heavy...But we wanted more. However the wind picked up from calm to gusty then to swirling blow that threw our yaks about. Fishing was done but not before we had enough....not the size and numbers we hoped for but a respectable adventure was complete and we had fish to Eat!!!!!  






































We have the MEATS!!!!!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## FishermanMike (Nov 28, 2012)

Sweet! Way to mix it up.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Fish Fry ! Nice looking jumbo gills and Sounds like a fun outing, nothing pulls quit like bull b/ gills.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

See that giant slab crappie? Yes... I caught that


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

Good job guys


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Not much that's beats some fresh spring panfish fried up! Some big n tasty bait fellows!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Nicely done gentlemen, what time does the fish fry start


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice catch!

I almost never keep fish, but plan to harvest some KY Lake crappie next week. What do you find is the “best” way to keep fish in the kayak…cooler or fish basket?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Sounds like it was a good time fellas!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Rooster said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> I almost never keep fish, but plan to harvest some KY Lake crappie next week. What do you find is the “best” way to keep fish in the kayak…cooler or fish basket?
> 
> ...


I use a stringer if I'm spot jumping and a floating basket if I'm parked on top of them.
Once you get 4/5 slabs in the basket the drag is to much.... 
Nice report! Nice gills! Looked like a fun time


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll take a day like that any time of the day/week/year.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 234275


 How deep were they ??
Maybe I'll try for some gills with my fly tackle this W/E, looks like tooo much fun
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> How deep were they ??
> Maybe I'll try for some gills with my fly tackle this W/E, looks like tooo much fun
> Good luck and Good Fishing !


1 foot


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I use a stringer if I'm spot jumping and a floating basket if I'm parked on top of them.
> Once you get 4/5 slabs in the basket the drag is to much....
> Nice report! Nice gills! Looked like a fun time


i put the bag or basket in the yak when paddling...lol learned the hard way


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Dang guys, my mouth is watering looking at those fish.


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

very nice! Looks like an awesome place to fish


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 1 foot


 I think I can get that far down 
Thanks and enjoy em .
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

garhtr said:


> How deep were they ??


Had my float set at about 2 foot all day. Gills we're all holding close to the wood.

Found a good amount of crappie in the brush piles bit no keeper size but one.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Rooster said:


> What do you find is the “best” way to keep fish in the kayak…cooler or fish basket?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


I like my panfish swimming good until they hit the ice in the cooler. So I deal with the drag keeping them in the water as much as possible in the Gill cage. After it was loaded with gills tho I was happy to drop them in the cooler and get back after more tho. They get heavy. LOL


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

SMBHooker said:


> Had my float set at about 2 foot all day. .



Thanks , that's when it's fun on a fly rod, I don't have the patience to wait for a fly to slowly sink to 4-6 feet.
I've got a float tube so I may give Cowan or Rocky- frk a go this weekend ,but with it being Easter I not sure exactly how much time I'll get.
If I'm forced to fish at nite the gills will have to wait.
Thanks for the info and Good Fishing !


----------



## YakFishin (Feb 20, 2017)

That looks like a gorgeous trip Good job fellas!!! I wanna go out on a place with scenery like that


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Was this salt fork by chance? I heard the scenery at that lake is beautiful! And I wasn't sure if that picture of the rock cliffs was from there!


----------



## brandonw (Jun 24, 2015)

Nice work gents and pretty pics


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> I like my panfish swimming good until they hit the ice in the cooler. So I deal with the drag keeping them in the water as much as possible in the Gill cage. After it was loaded with gills tho I was happy to drop them in the cooler and get back after more tho. They get heavy. LOL


100% with you on keeping alive or on direct ice!!! I don't like using a stringer cause they die faster. But those thick slabs act like a trolling bag in the basket. 
Regardless love the report an pics!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice slabs fellas!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, I packed the fresh fellets in the freezer for future returns on a full belly and my wife says to me, "we're eating those for dinner tomorrow right?" So it didn't take long before good fishing turned into good eating.

Yummmmee


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Let me ask, John, WAS IT SALBOLIICIOUS?????


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Great story and nice pics.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Looks tastey!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice job on prepping those fish jon... looks very good


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

SMBHooker said:


> Well, I packed the fresh fellets in the freezer for future returns on a full belly and my wife says to me, "we're eating those for dinner tomorrow right?" So it didn't take long before good fishing turned into good eating.
> 
> Yummmmee


Yum! What is your breading of choice? I use Andy's cajun for gills. Awesome meal with a few cold ones to go along with the fish.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

redhawk fisherman said:


> Yum! What is your breading of choice? I use Andy's cajun for gills. Awesome meal with a few cold ones to go along with the fish.


Half cup of milk and beat an egg in with it. Submerged fillet and then cover in breading and fry away. Yumeeeeee.


----------

